# Hoarders - 1/3/11



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't really watch Hoarders regularly but I've seen probably five or six episodes that I've come across since it's been on. I don't think anything I've seen on TV in a long time has pissed me off and made me want to punch my TV as much as the episode that aired tonight did. 

First they have this nasty, foul woman who keeps chickens and birds in rubbermaid containers stacked on top of each other and has 4 acres of malnourished, pent up animals, then they have a guy with the denial and maturity of an infant who sat on his a** while his rabbits multiplied then completely destroyed his *landlord's* house. 

Every time they cut to these animals, I got a wave of anger, which got worse every time that disgusting idiot was on screen. Why anyone in her family would give a **** about her is beyond me. I was happy when animal control showed up and hoped they would remove every single animal from the house but they just left. The blurb after the episode said she was officially charged with "failure to provide adequate shelter" or something, which isn't enough for me--animal cruelty would be the only way to go. 

Then they have a grown man stomping around like a toddler every time something didn't go his way. He conveniently slipped out both times the landlords showed up, which pissed me off. I wanted the landlords to make him explain to them what he did to their property instead of leaving his sick wife to do it. The fact that someone is actually married to this retard gives me hope that maybe it won't be that bad for me, haha. 

Ok, I feel better. I can't remember the last time something on TV actually angered me to this level. I want to fly to where these people are and kick the crap out them myself...


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Sounds like you should not watch the show.


----------



## Crow159 (Jul 28, 2004)

My wife loves all the hoarding shows. We haven't watched this one yet but I'm sure we'll have the same reaction as you.

I don't get why these people do what they do. I can _almost_ understand the ones that just buy way too much stuff and have nowhere to put it all, but the ones that hoard the trash and filth I just can't understand.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I watch it occasionally, but could not watch one that involved animals. Failure to provide an adequate environment as dictated by species is abuse IMO and all animals should be confiscated.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

I think it's ironic I have 6 episodes on my Tivo I haven't watched yet...


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Shanezam203 said:


> I think it's ironic I have 6 episodes on my Tivo I haven't watched yet...


That made me laugh.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I quit watching this show, the people are obviously mentally ill. After the initial OMG factor it was just too disturbing to watch.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Please don't watch Confessions of Animal Hoarding on Animal Planet, then.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Was this an original episode? I was looking through the Tivo guide last night, when I saw this episode mentioned on another board, and was unable to find it. Was it the A&E series, or the one on another channel (sorry, can't remember which channel - but one has Hoarders and one has Hoarding: Buried Alive)?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

This was the a&e series, I believe. And yes, a new episode.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> This was the a&e series, I believe. And yes, a new episode.


Thank You!  I'll have to look for it again. I have a season pass for both series but I didn't see either of them on last night's schedule. weird...


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

sharkster said:


> Was this an original episode? I was looking through the Tivo guide last night, when I saw this episode mentioned on another board, and was unable to find it. Was it the A&E series, or the one on another channel (sorry, can't remember which channel - but one has Hoarders and one has Hoarding: Buried Alive)?


 . . . and now OWN (Oprah's Network) has a new show about hoarders too: _Enough Already_ with Peter Walsh. I think it's just dealing with one hoarder + family per episode, so it goes into more depth about the causes and psychological stuff going on.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm an idiot! Good thing my Tivo isn't an idiot. I just found the show. What messed me up last night was the people discussing this show (in my same time zone!) were watching it at 8pm. Well, I looked through the guide at 8pm and before & didn't find it. Well, it aired at 10pm last night and, lo and behold, there it was on my Tivo this morning. D'OH!!

Anyway, I just watched it and found it so disturbing that I can't think of suitable words to describe how I feel. I would like premission to kill Hanna and beat the crap out of Gary. They belong with each other. What a couple of horrible human beings!

More should have been done on behalf of the animals, particularly in the case of that hellish Hanna woman. I am so beyond mad even thinking of her. I probably shouldn't have watched this particular ep.

Next week - RATS!!! hehehe oh boy.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

mrdazzo7 said:


> Ok, I feel better. I can't remember the last time something on TV actually angered me to this level. I want to fly to where these people are and kick the crap out them myself...


The reason they are hoarders is because they all have some sort of psychological disorder that is causing them to be like this.

These are more than just "messy" or "lazy" people; these are people who are in absolute denial of what they have gotten themselves into. One thing you will find is that most if not all will deny that they are hoarders, and those that will admit it will themselves go into vapor lock once the crew starts throwing all the crap into the dumpster.

And you're not alone about being frustrated. There is one guy (I forget his name) who shows up in many episodes as part of the cleanup crew, and I have seen him absolutely GO OFF on many of the featured subjects. Personally, I don't think he's the right person for the job, as these folks require extra-special handling.

One recent episode I found interesting was how the teenage daughter was blaming herself for the house becoming pack-ratted, and how the mother was saying how she used to keep the house all neat and tidy. In reality it turns out the mother was the pack-ratter, and father and daughter really weren't the problem.

I've seen one follow-up episode and I'm hoping to see more. The one I want to know about is the New York episode where two brothers were fighting over their father's property and pack-ratted house, and the one still living in it had gotten a restraining order against his brother. I'm wondering if the city ordered the house demolished, since it easily in the worst condition of any house I've seen in the series.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Shanezam203 said:


> I think it's ironic I have 6 episodes on my Tivo I haven't watched yet...


Hahaha -- you're hoarding Hoarders... that sounds like an episode of Hoarders.



YCantAngieRead said:


> Please don't watch Confessions of Animal Hoarding on Animal Planet, then.


I don't, for this specific reason. I get that it's a mental disorder but that's why once the state is made aware of it they should absolutely come in and take every living thing away from these people. If a mentally ill parent was abusing their kid, the state wouldn't say "well it's an illness, they can't help it". It doesn't matter.



sharkster said:


> More should have been done on behalf of the animals, particularly in the case of that hellish Hanna woman. I am so beyond mad even thinking of her. I probably shouldn't have watched this particular ep.


It pissed you off, right? haha. I was laughing at how mad I was watching this damn thing. I think they thing that did it for me was A: The chickens, etc, crammed into $^@*ing rubbermaid containers completely unable to move, and B: the fact that Gary did that to someone else's property. I'm an extremely patient and forgiving guy but if I were those landlords there is no way they'd be staying there after that amount of destruction. It wasn't just cosmetic stuff--wiring, plumbing, structural. Unforgivable.



RonDawg said:


> These are more than just "messy" or "lazy" people; these are people who are in absolute denial of what they have gotten themselves into. One thing you will find is that most if not all will deny that they are hoarders, and those that will admit it will themselves go into vapor lock once the crew starts throwing all the crap into the dumpster.\


I know it's a disorder but that's why it's up to the government to step in when it goes to far, especially when kids or animals are at stake. It's abuse. Not to mention the damage theyre doing to themselves. Plus in the other episode last night I only saw a few minutes but apparently the smell coming from the lady's house was so foul that the _neighborhood_ had to get together to complain. These people were so disgusting that they hadn't been in the upstairs of their house in 20 years. WHAT?

The cleaning crew guy from these two episodes was _remarkably _patient. Like I said, I'm generally patient but I know for a fact that if I were anywhere near a situation like this I would go insane, especially if I had to deal with that Hanna lunatic. If she was a hoarder that'd be fine, but she's a filthy, abusive psycho who should be glad anyone even talks to her, let alone loves her enough to try to help her. I would have waited til she left the house then gone in and freed all those animals, to hell with what it did to her "fragile" mental state...


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Hannah and Gary. Got it. Deleting that one ASAP. I hate the animal and trash ones, too. Too much shopping OTOH is something I can relate more to. :|


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I've been meaning to watch this show for a while, and this episode happened to be in OnDemand. I'm not an animal person--the conditions for the animals didn't really bother me beyond "If someone comes in, takes all of Hanna's precious animals and she croaks of a heart attack, the world is probably better off."

Gary was downright scary. Something tells me he has probably left some "misdemeanor" bruises on his wife when she doesn't do exactly as he says.

I hope other episodes show a little more hope (and a lot less crazy)--I came away from this one wishing there were some sort of Dragnet style followup at the end saying how long everybody will be staying in prison.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I know this thread is episode specific, but I'm guessing this isn't really one of those shows we need to worry about spoiler warnings on. Figured after last night I'd give the show another shot, and I pulled up Andrew/Shania with OnDemand.

The Andrew portions of the episode were sad and really only showed how greedy some people can be. But I was really touched by the Shania portions. Shania was (maybe still is--not sure how old the ep was) a 14 year old girl living with her parents in a house filled to the brim with junk. Mom threatened to move out if something wasn't done to straighten up the house. And, just like the therapist on the show, my first guess was that mom was the root cause, and the threats were her way of maintaining control over everyone. Much like Gary, mom had no real desire to change, but she wanted everyone trembling over what she might do.

Seeing Shania realize where the fault actually lay, and seeing her start to take that control that her mother always tried to wrestle away from her, really helped balance out the idiotic behaviors of Gary and Hanna.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

doom1701 said:


> IThe Andrew portions of the episode were sad and really only showed how greedy some people can be. But I was really touched by the Shania portions. Shania was (maybe still is--not sure how old the ep was) a 14 year old girl living with her parents in a house filled to the brim with junk. Mom threatened to move out if something wasn't done to straighten up the house. And, just like the therapist on the show, my first guess was that mom was the root cause, and the threats were her way of maintaining control over everyone. Much like Gary, mom had no real desire to change, but she wanted everyone trembling over what she might do.


Andrew was the episode I mentioned above in which he had gotten a restraining order against his brother. It's the first episode I can remember in which I actually felt more sympathy for the hoarder than the family member trying to help him. Andrew is clearly crazy, but his brother came across as just being greedy and resentful that their father cut him out of the will. Even the "professional organizer" told Andrew's brother that he was coming across as being selfish and to knock it off.

Shania was the one I was talking about in which the teenager blamed herself for the family's hoarding problem, but in reality the mother was the problem all along.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I watch this show as sadly I have a friend that is like this. Not to the extreme as most on the show with rodents and rotted food but to the point of sometimes when I go there you can hardly walk around as there is so much stuff.

He has a pickup and rides around taking others peoples trash items like broken tables, TV's, vacumes, lawn mowers and things like that and collects them thinking they could be worth something. He can't fix anything himself so you go there and he will have 10-12 old broken TV's, 6-7 lawn mowers and so on.

He can't keep much outside the house as the township got on him, so all but the lawn mowers are inside now. He hasn't let me upstairs in 10+ years so it has to be really bad as it was bad back then.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

RonDawg said:


> Andrew was the episode I mentioned above in which he had gotten a restraining order against his brother. It's the first episode I can remember in which I actually felt more sympathy for the hoarder than the family member trying to help him. Andrew is clearly crazy, but his brother came across as just being greedy and resentful that their father cut him out of the will. Even the "professional organizer" told Andrew's brother that he was coming across as being selfish and to knock it off.


I think the key there is that there wasn't a family member trying to help Andrew (well, maybe he mom). The brother saw this as an opportunity to try to latch onto some cash.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

This was by far the most disturbing episode of Hoarders. Second would be the one where they devoted an entire show to one person, but it's not even close. I've never felt revulsion at a person so strongly as I did the lady in Illinois. The other story wasn't much better, but at least you felt a shred of human decency in the hoarder(s) of that story, even if the conditions were terrible and they didn't really improve their condition.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

mrdazzo7 said:


> B: the fact that Gary did that to someone else's property. I'm an extremely patient and forgiving guy but if I were those landlords there is no way they'd be staying there after that amount of destruction. It wasn't just cosmetic stuff--wiring, plumbing, structural. Unforgivable.


I don't EVEN get why those people would let them stay in the house after that. There are severe problems with that house now, including electrical problems. Who is dumb enough to think Gary is going to fix that stuff? If the property owners are, I guess they deserve what they get. I'm pretty sure that house wouldn't pass any code. So, are the prop owners going to go ahead and pay to fix everything, then leave that jerkwad there to tear the place up again? Gack

But what I think they will probably get is sued after this idiot causes an electrical fire. I'd like to see him paired up with Hanna and the two of them go live in another galaxy. A pox on them both.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> This was by far the most disturbing episode of Hoarders. Second would be the one where they devoted an entire show to one person, but it's not even close. I've never felt revulsion at a person so strongly as I did the lady in Illinois. The other story wasn't much better, but at least you felt a shred of human decency in the hoarder(s) of that story, even if the conditions were terrible and they didn't really improve their condition.


This lady is why I was so pissed watching the episode. I was actually surprised how strongly I wanted to knock her out--I usually don't get that pissed over something that has nothing to do with me. Someone at work was talking about it today and how amazing it is that her family will even talk to her, let alone try to help her.

When the one daughter bursted onto the scene freaking out I seriously thought that she was the one who called animal control and was now furious that they left, so I was like 'thank god one of this lady's kids is standing up to her'...but nope, she was screaming and yelling in defense of the woman. Pretty sad if you ask me.



sharkster said:


> I don't EVEN get why those people would let them stay in the house after that. There are severe problems with that house now, including electrical problems. Who is dumb enough to think Gary is going to fix that stuff? If the property owners are, I guess they deserve what they get. I'm pretty sure that house wouldn't pass any code. So, are the prop owners going to go ahead and pay to fix everything, then leave that jerkwad there to tear the place up again? Gack


The landlord said 'everyone deserves a second chance' but if they don't straighten it out they're gone. I absolutely believe people deserve a second chance but this guy is another story. I guess they could have felt bad for the wife but still...the fact that he ran out of the house like a little ***** when they came would be enough for me to kick him out.

What's crazy is that they haven't seen their property in two years. She said she has a brother near by who's now gonna check in every couple of weeks, but why weren't they doing that maybe twice a year or something, just to make sure their investment was in tact. I wonder if they weren't worried about it because they have insurance? Does insurance cover some infantile man-child letting 30 rabbits eat through the entire structure?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Just watched it. WOW!!!!!

Hannah belongs in prison. It's the best thing for her and the animals. She's too crazy (insane) and she will never accept any help.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

You can get help for these people if you call Social Services or even report them to the police as unstable and dangerous to themselves. They will be taken to a hospital for a 72 hour hold and evaluation.

I know this as I know someone that had this done by his sister.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

I finally caught the Hannah/Gary episode. Those two are easily the most difficult cases I have seen in the series.

Hannah is too far gone psychologically, and she has children who simply enable her abusive behavior and alternate sense of reality. I noticed at the end that they said the State of Illinois has filed animal abuse charges against her. Finally.



doom1701 said:


> Gary was downright scary. Something tells me he has probably left some "misdemeanor" bruises on his wife when she doesn't do exactly as he says.


That's what I suspect as well. One thing common about domestic abusers is the need to be controlling, and Gary's controlling nature was certainly mentioned in the episode.

They also like to shift blame onto others, and you saw that in how he was blaming animal control for not coming out earlier to take the bunnies. If it was that much of a problem, Gary should have gotten off his fat a__, rounded up the bunnies, and drove them to the animal shelter himself. He clearly had a working vehicle and the ability to drive it, so other than laziness and unwillingness to take personal responsibility, what's his excuse?

There was a bit of hope in that towards the end of the episode, she was starting to talk back to him a bit. But I suspect she would not have done that had there been no witnesses and especially no cameras rolling.

Their landlords are far too forgiving. There is TENS OF THOUSANDS of dollars of damage to that house, and I would not be surprised if it costs 6-figures to restore that house. It looks like it was a really nice house at one time, with a somewhat updated kitchen.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Old thread I know but I have a general question.

Is this show real or is it another "reality" show?

My wife and I caught most of a show the other day. Not sure if it was new or a rerun. A woman and her 2 kids lived in utter filth. SHe blamed the kids. Something just didn't look right with the kids though. They looked too "clean" to live in that environment. Her husband had left her but made a couple appearances on the show. He kept saying he didn't want his kids living in those conditions. * Then take the kids out of there*. Call the police now! Surely the police would not allow the kids to stay there. Even if they had to go to some type of foster home it would be better than that.

just doesn't seem real.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

2004raptor said:


> Old thread I know but I have a general question.
> 
> Is this show real or is it another "reality" show?
> 
> ...


I watched that ep the other day and that woman really irked me! The thing about the kids is that, according to something they mentioned early on in the episode, SHE was granted custody and that is why, although they didn't want to live there, they could not go live with the father.

That said, however, what the heck? It seems like if he wanted the kids to come live with him all he had to do was have the authorities visit her house. done and done.

Anyway, I think the show is real. I remember this one guy who is an 'organizer' on the show discussing it on his blog, and discussing some of the people featured in different episodes. This was a year or so ago, however.

As to this particular episode (as happens in many of them) I got really tired of that lazy woman blaming everything on the kids. If I were those kids I would imagine that it would be futile to try and clean the place up because of her. Tossing all her needles, fem hy products, food trash, and general trash would be hard to keep up on and frustrating that anybody would even have to.

Before anybody feels the need to rail on me about the woman - I also have an auto-immune disorder and sometimes I don't feel like I can walk from one room to another. But, you know what? I do it anyway. it CAN be done. It's about choices. Granted, I don't weigh 300lbs (or anywhere near), but then I have control of that just like she does. She chooses to be 'able' to go shopping and all that. She could choose to clean up after herself.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

How was this house not shut down after the first complaint to the county? And geez, the kids weren't 4 and 6. They could have cleaned some stuff up too. It's not like they grew up in those conditions and didn't know any better. Sure they couldn't do plumbing or fix the fridge, but they could have bagged up the trash and taken it out. And the father could have done it too. This seemed like the least "real" of all the episodes I've seen.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

All of the episodes that involve animals and children disturb me greatly. I do watch them, however because I'm hoping to gain better insight on these people. I'm leery about encountering one of these situations during my Victims Advocate duties.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Bumping an old thread since I want to talk about hoarders.

Howard Stern had on some guy that owns a home cleanup service. He seems to be associated with the Hoarders TV show on A&E. This guy told some crazy stories about some houses he's cleaned. The craziest one was a house that he had to haul out 45,000 pounds of human feces. This woman's plumbing quit working. Instead of having a plumber come out to fix it, she just started pooping wherever. Once the toilet filled, she went in the bathtub. Once that filled, she started going in the hallway, then the living room, etc...

I've seen an episode or two of hoarders and it always just seemed like crazy people that couldn't throw stuff away. Someone having 45,000 pounds of poop in there house is at another level. Even crazier, he says a home rilled with human feces is very common. That he probably comes across it weekly. 

He also talked about a rat's nest that was 6 foot by 9 foot. They tore the nest apart and found $13,000 in change throughout the entire nest. The rats pick up whatever they find around the hosue and use it to build the nest. The fact that humans lived in the house while this was going on is crazy.

Also a house in St Louis where there were so many cockroaches, they would rain down on you from the ceiling. The guy said they stuffed cotton balls in their ears, nose and they even did something with their butt, so roaches wouldn't crawl in them. Crazy stuff!!!!


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Dirty Jobs went into a cockroach infested house with the crazy exterminator (who later got his own show--not sure if it's still on). It was similar--they were crawling on every surface. And people lived there.

I worry because we have the occasional bug in the house. There are people that literally have bugs crawling over them all night long.

As for 45,000 pounds of poop...I've got to imagine that people could smell that house down the street. Although I suppose it would dry out (and without moisture the aroma isn't nearly as powerful).


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

The guy said that urine actually kills the smell of the poop. So, a house full of poop doesn't smell as bad as you'd think it did. As long as the person also was peeing in the house as well. The guy said he goes into a lot of houses filled with 2 liter bottles of urine.

The saddest thing the guy said he ever saw was a kitten that lived in a pile of poop. It had dug a little spot in the poop and that was where it lived.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm guessing the guy was Matt Paxton??

He's the main cleaning guy on Hoarders, along with Corey Chalmers. But if he was talking about mounds of "poop," it was Matt. He does the worst cases that nobody else will do.

Eta: yes, it was Matt. I think new eps are starting now so he's promoting the show. He also has a book about The Secret Lives of Hoarders which talks about some of the worst things he's seen. 

If you want to see the ep with all the poop (there are a few like that actually) it's probably from last season. Every week seemed to get worse than the last and many of the hoarders were seriously mentally ill.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Just checked the Stern Show twitter feed and it was Matt Paxton. It did seem like he took some pretty disgusting jobs.

He did mention that if he goes into a house and sees a needle, he refuses the job. He doesn't want to get stuck by a needle and catch some disease.

He also said he found kiddie porn in a house once and turned the guy in. The guy went to prison for 5 years. A couple years later, the guy called him to come clean his house again. He said he refused that job too.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Matt I believe is the one who tends to get extremely impatient with some of the hoarders and with a few has actually gotten in their face when the subject hoarder was being stubborn.

Dealing with someone that far gone mentally is not easy, but sometimes I wonder if he doesn't make things even worse.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

RonDawg said:


> Matt I believe is the one who tends to get extremely impatient with some of the hoarders and with a few has actually gotten in their face when the subject hoarder was being stubborn.
> 
> Dealing with someone that far gone mentally is not easy, but sometimes I wonder if he doesn't make things even worse.


Yeah, I've wondered that as well. But I would guess most people in that situation is going to get frustrated-particularly ones who don't have extensive training dealing with horribly frustrating mental illness.

He seems to be genuinely a good guy, who just has a few moments of impatience.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I generally find him to be enormously patient and compassionate. 

He's only been confrontational with a few of the very extreme hoarders, when somebody needed to step in to do something to get the process moving. Some of those people have been truly truly vile human beings with no concern for anyone but themselves, mental illness or not. Last season had some real doozies.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I head the interview too and Paxton mentioned he's been hit a few times. He also talked about hiring ex cons and that he had a substance abuse and/or gambling problem himself which sort of got him started in the business because he need a way to make money to pick himself up from hitting rock bottom. Certainly found his niche.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Did he talk about the house with all the dildos?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Hoffer - Yikes on that first story. I wonder why the woman didn't just go in trash bags or something. I like Matt. He's pretty straight-forward and honest. I couldn't do what he does, so I give him HUGE kudos.

I've pretty much seen all the episodes of both Hoarders and Hoarding: Buried Alive, well except for some episodes about animals from which I had to bale (I get too upset with that stuff). There was one episode where the woman was using diapers and just hurling the used ones into giant pyramid piles in the house. I guess, in my mind, hoarding is one thing but keeping piles of trash (and used diapers) in the house seems like a different category of crazy.

Recently there was one where they showed (kinda wished they hadn't) the woman's toilet with this giant pile coming WAY up out of the top. Really, people?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Not on tv, but it could have been. Just yesterday, my friend helped a friend of his clean up his grandmother's house. She was a hoarder and was now in the hospital and not coming home. 

My friend said the place was just like out of a tv show with smells, boxes on top of boxes and food decaying in the kitchen. He said he couldn't believe she lived like that. They filled 4 dumpsters with furniture, boxes and garbage. 

They out started not going thru anything but just chucking it. Then my friend found a magazine stuffed with envelopes and they were dated. They all had cash in them. He said he doesn't know how much was thrown away before that, but they looked closer at stuff and by the end of the day they found over $3000.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Magnolia88 said:


> I generally find him to be enormously patient and compassionate.
> 
> He's only been confrontational with a few of the very extreme hoarders, when somebody needed to step in to do something to get the process moving. Some of those people have been truly truly vile human beings with no concern for anyone but themselves, mental illness or not. Last season had some real doozies.


Matt said that you have to be very patient with these people. That him just being there is a huge deal. The last thing he wants to do is be a jerk when they are already on edge because he's cleaning out their stuff.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> Did he talk about the house with all the dildos?


I don't remember hearing that one.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

betts4 said:


> They out started not going thru anything but just chucking it. Then my friend found a magazine stuffed with envelopes and they were dated. They all had cash in them. He said he doesn't know how much was thrown away before that, but they looked closer at stuff and by the end of the day they found over $3000.


In the interview, he said they often find money. I said above they found over $13,000 in a rats' nest.


----------

